# Battlefield 4



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2013)

The PR juggernaut for B4 starts soon.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 16, 2013)

I wont be making the mistake again of buying this on a console. Fucking joypads are shite compared to a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2013)

I have no issue with using joypads but this thread aint about the tired old arguments of consoles vs PC.

Tbh, while this will obviously look nicer on the next gen machines for the Next Box and PS4 I'd actually like greater numbers able to play together, give us as least 64 player games please!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 18, 2013)

Interesting. I wonder what the hidden text is if they already have the date?

There is an Easter Egg on the Operation Riverside CTF map btw. Similar to one of the dropships in 2142. I doubt BF4 will have a futuristic setting though as DICE said it's set in modern times. Plus the poster seems to also indicate that.

E2a: Ahh, probably a journos name and company.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd love a futuristic version of the game.


----------



## Firky (Mar 18, 2013)

I won't be buying this because BF3 was a massively over-hyped and nothing like BF2 (still not a bad game though). Arma III is where it's at.

I have the Alpha installed but not palyed it yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 18, 2013)

Looking at the sneak imagery it's looking more like Battlefield 3.5 than 4.


----------



## Firky (Mar 18, 2013)

That's probably more accurate, it's taken DICE / EA about 18 months to iron out all the bugs and release good maps (providing you pay for them), so BF4 is probably what BF3 was supposed to be like. But EA / DICE being who they are will fuck that up too 

I mean I have the Alpha of AIII not BF4 of course


----------



## Firky (Mar 19, 2013)

I hate this teasing stuff:

http://vine.co/v/bpeapQiWB3l


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 21, 2013)

Teaser!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2013)

Um, to be a teaser they have to actually show something, that was barely anything!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 22, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Um, to be a teaser they have to actually show something, that was barely anything!


 
It was a propeller. Return of the Naval element from 1942? This is an EA PR campagin, what more do you want (expect) man?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 22, 2013)

OK, another one called Land



So looks like the trio of Land, Sea and Air to lead us up to the reveal on Wednesday next week.


----------



## Firky (Mar 22, 2013)

A closeup of none ingame footage. Same as BF3, hyper over content.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It was a propeller. Return of the Naval element from 1942? This is an EA PR campagin, what more do you want (expect) man?


 
I figured it was a propeller but that aint a bloody teaser, a teaser shows actual footage and context, that was a teaser of a teaser...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 26, 2013)

Unveiled to the press today at GDC. So expect some details from that. Footage tomorrow.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 26, 2013)

MW 3 is where all the cool kid will be at for the ultra realism



bf4 will be good eventually one EA have used the initial releases to do the beta testing


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 26, 2013)

OK, a confirmed detail. BF4 will run on Frostbite 3.0

Rumour, 64 players on consoles. Although I imagine only on next gen.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> OK, a confirmed detail. BF4 will run on Frostbite 3.0
> 
> Rumour, 64 players on consoles. Although I imagine only on next gen.


 
64 players would be good but if its next gen I want 128!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 27, 2013)

battlefield.com for 17 minutes of gameplay!!


----------



## Firky (Mar 27, 2013)

Pingu said:


> bf4 will be good eventually one EA have used the initial releases to do the beta testing


 
After we paid for Premium Beta

AAhhh Premium, how to split a community of gamers. The BF forums were epic after that day 

PREMIUM EUROFAG


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2013)

Those graphics look absolutely spectacular. I can't wait to see that sort of quality in a game I want to play


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 27, 2013)

They are indeed stunning.

I know it's not going to be a revolution as far as singleplayer is concerned. But 64 players (if true) on the next gen consoles is a fairly big deal. I always found that certain maps suffered for only having 24 players.

Plus, DICE multiplayer games are normally perfectly fine after patch number 3 once the instakill from a mile away shotgun is patched  

I wonder if commander mode will be brought back for 4?


----------



## Callum91 (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battlefield-4/featured-video

Seems legit.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2013)

multiplayer schmultiplayer


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like those of us who've got BF3 premium will get access to the BF4 beta.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> They are indeed stunning.
> 
> I know it's not going to be a revolution as far as singleplayer is concerned. But 64 players (if true) on the next gen consoles is a fairly big deal. I always found that certain maps suffered for only having 24 players.
> 
> ...


 
You know I don't know why they bother with the single player, it was boring in B3, far better to focus on the part of the game that everyone plays for 18 months than the part you play for 6 hours.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battlefield-4/featured-video
> 
> Seems legit.


 
Have to say, finding it hard to get excited about it, its looks very nice but just feel like I've seen it all before and the marketing campaign is so transparent....


----------



## Callum91 (Mar 27, 2013)

It does feel rather samey, just tarted up abit. Still...probably won't stop me from buying it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> It does feel rather samey, just tarted up abit. Still...probably won't stop me from buying it


 
Sure, me either, playing online with Titan and others is seriously fucking awesome, guess I'm feeling a little jaded at the mo with gaming.


----------



## Firky (Mar 27, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> They are indeed stunning.
> 
> I know it's not going to be a revolution as far as singleplayer is concerned. But 64 players (if true) on the next gen consoles is a fairly big deal.


 
I can't see why it wouldn't have 64 players - it's standard on PC. Metro rush on 64 player is a bit shite


----------



## Firky (May 7, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 7, 2013)

Can't see how that looks much better than B3 running on a high spec PC.


----------



## Firky (May 7, 2013)

_I run BF3 in Ultra on an HD screen and it looks nowt like that, the screen isn't as busy. That looks like Ultra with far more models and leaves on trees and things. I'll admit it isn't a huge leap forwards... well because BF3 is BF4 in beta form init!_

_Not sure why this is coming out in italics but hey ho! _


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 7, 2013)

Tbh the graphical look is less an issue than destructive scenery for me. I play B3 on the xbox 360 and love it despite it not looking as 'amazing' as a fully loaded PC, truth is no one noticed graphics once you're in the zone but things like well done scenery destruction adds to a game big time.


----------



## sim667 (May 21, 2013)

Pre-order anyone?

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/buy


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2013)

55 quid for the 360??


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> 55 quid for the 360??



And then another 55 in 6 months for the "premium pack"


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic-...&qid=1369166415&sr=1-1&keywords=battlefield+4


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> And then another 55 in 6 months for the "premium pack"


 
Yep.


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2013)

"Protect Irish" 

Does look amazing though.  Like, graphically.


----------



## Pingu (May 24, 2013)

pre-order
play
bitch for 3 months until they fix the bugs cos they released it too soon (its EA.. trust me this will happen)
pay extra for premium content
hope bugs are fixed
wait another month for bug fixes
game is playable
2 months later BF5 is announced


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2013)

Heh.


----------



## Firky (May 24, 2013)

Pingu said:


> pre-order
> play
> bitch for 3 months until they fix the bugs cos they released it too soon (its EA.. trust me this will happen)
> pay extra for premium content
> ...


 

The Mass glitch was funny - bannable offence on our servers but I did laugh when you'd see someone shooting three four people dead on metro with one slug 

OH! You have a score of 78/2 - you're not dodgy at all, and look a Russian IP address. Nothing to see her Mr Admin.


----------



## Pingu (May 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> The Mass glitch was funny - bannable offence on our servers but I did laugh when you'd see someone shooting three four people dead on metro with one slug
> 
> OH! You have a score of 78/2 - you're not dodgy at all, and look a Russian IP address. Nothing to see her Mr Admin.


 
don't get me wrong. loved bf3. just wish it had been ready before it was released.


----------



## TitanSound (May 29, 2013)

Pingu said:


> pre-order
> play
> bitch for 3 months until they fix the bugs cos they released it too soon (its EA.. trust me this will happen)
> pay extra for premium content
> ...


 
Yep. Six months until all post release fixes make it enjoyable. Then six months for it to become a level 100 bitchfest


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 9, 2013)

Interesting video regarding motion capture in BF4.

http://bf4central.com/2013/06/behind-the-scenes-on-battlefield-4/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2013)

Holy shit that's the dude that played Omar in The Wire!


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2013)

So, the hour is upon us. E3!!

Quick video of "leaked" Alpha version screenshots. 



Then live streaming of Multiplayer from around 1pm Pacific Standard Time. So around 9pm GMT. Will confirm a link later as most gaming sites are blocked on my work connection.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2013)

Angry Sea single player footage:


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 10, 2013)

Same old shit.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Angry Sea single player footage:




Ha, you just beat me. That'll teach me to go out for dinner


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2013)

Some more info here.

http://battlefieldo.com/threads/e3-2013-live-updates.10373/

Edit:

Vids on that page seem to be a bit tempremental. Direct links here.

Multiplayer Trailer:



Commander mode Trailer:



More Multiplayer:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2013)

Commander mode confirmed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2013)

Tablet integration for commander mode?






Only 64 players though for consoles...far far better than at present but surely we could have more at this point given the power of the consoles and speed of most people's net connections these days?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tablet integration for commander mode?
> 
> 
> 
> Only 64 players though for consoles...far far better than at present but surely we could have more at this point given the power of the consoles and speed of most people's net connections these days?


 
Yep, in the commander trailer it mentions you can control the commander mode via a tablet.

I think the 64 player limit is to do with balance more than anything else. I seem to remember it being a keen topic during the BF3 build up. The PC master race were moaning


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 19, 2013)

Some general facts about BF4.

http://www.bf4blog.com/battlefield-4-confirmed-fact-about-the-game-so-far-post-e3/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Yep, in the commander trailer it mentions you can control the commander mode via a tablet.
> 
> I think the 64 player limit is to do with balance more than anything else. I seem to remember it being a keen topic during the BF3 build up. The PC master race were moaning


 

Heh PC master race.

Yeah I really like the idea of using my iPad to bark orders at you lot.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 25, 2013)

Frostbite 3 trailer. 

The behinds the scenes stuff boggles my mind in terms of coding. To have an engine that powerful and complex really is a marvel of modern software.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jun 29, 2013)

This is going to be better than battlefield 3. development started at the same for Bf3 and Bf4, using similar tech, with Bf3 being designed for current gen consoles and bf4 being designed around new gen, or higher end PC's anyway. Which is great if you have a PC, always got the feeling the scale an ambition of the game was held back because of the need to make them work on Xbox and PS3. Bf4 could basically be the same game as Bf3 but sort of "now we're showing you what we can really do with this frostbite engine" and because it's been in development so long hopefully the glitches and bugs aren't as bad, but this is EA so y'know....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2013)

Tbh I'd be happy with them not doing much to the graphical look but allowing full scenery destruction for each map rather than selected bits...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 1, 2013)

It's not going to be much different from BF3 on 360 and PS3, is it?


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 1, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> It's not going to be much different from BF3 on 360 and PS3, is it?


 

Graphically yes. Also 66 players (two for commander), more vehicles and bigger maps.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 1, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Graphically yes. Also 66 players (two for commander), more vehicles and bigger maps.


 
Ah, I wasn't being very clear...I meant the current gen versions of BF4 won't be much different from BF3? 16 players, similar graphics and that?


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 1, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ah, I wasn't being very clear...I meant the current gen versions of BF4 won't be much different from BF3? 16 players, similar graphics and that?


 
Yep, pretty much. 24 players though. Only 16 depending on game mode


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 25, 2013)

New Battlelog preview video.

I must say, it looks and sounds amazing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds very cool indeed, my iPad now has a use while I kill online.


----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Sounds very cool indeed, my iPad now has a use while I kill online.


 

I had Teamspeak on my iPhone when my headset wasn't working 

"Firky, are you playing inside a biscuit tin?"


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 26, 2013)

It's all getting rather serious isn't it? I get the feeling they're giving players too much to look at at once. It was difficult enough keeping up with things as it was, now I have to look at my bloody iPad too?! Still...an excuse to actually use my iPad for something. If only the Wii U game pad could do something similar...


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 26, 2013)

You don't have to use the feature, of course. But I do like the idea of a total map overview. Especially if you're a squad leader.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 26, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> You don't have to use the feature, of course. But I do like the idea of a total map overview. Especially if you're a squad leader.


 
Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the sound of it/the idea of it all, sounds very immersive and realistic. But these days I'm finding myself drawn to simpler games (like Pikmin 3 as from today) 'cos I can just sit back and enjoy a nice paced game. I used to play BF3 religiously but I was starting to dislike the level of play time I was clocking up every day. Nice to have a game you can pick up and play for 20 mins, turn off, fuck off to do something else and not feel like I have to sit and play for hours to clock up kills etc.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 26, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the sound of it/the idea of it all, sounds very immersive and realistic. But these days I'm finding myself drawn to simpler games (like Pikmin 3 as from today) 'cos I can just sit back and enjoy a nice paced game. I used to play BF3 religiously but I was starting to dislike the level of play time I was clocking up every day. Nice to have a game you can pick up and play for 20 mins, turn off, fuck off to do something else and not feel like I have to sit and play for hours to clock up kills etc.


 

I'm the opposite. I love the immersion and persistence needed. It's x10 more enjoyable when playing with people I know though. I can find it tedious when I play on my own. Maps I enjoy playing with a squad become a burden when playing with randoms. I tend to stick to Team Deathmatch or Domination as it's more run and gun on smaller maps and no real need for teamwork. That way I can play a round of TDM to get my fix without frustration and then hop off. 

But a long Rush or Conquest match with 3 other friends can be epic. Especially when we are the tide turners. So many games have been won by just us kicking serious arse


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 26, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> It's all getting rather serious isn't it? I get the feeling they're giving players too much to look at at once. It was difficult enough keeping up with things as it was, now I have to look at my bloody iPad too?! Still...an excuse to actually use my iPad for something. If only the Wii U game pad could do something similar...


 

Yeah but imagine how cool it'll be when Google Glass gets Battlefield 4 integration.


----------



## Firky (Jul 28, 2013)

Just pre-ordered the Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe.

I gave away my alpha invite


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 28, 2013)

It won't happen, but would be nice if there was cross platform play so all urbanites could play together.


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2013)

Well I'll be getting it for the PC... I am thinking of getting a PS4 but I hate MPFPS games on consoles. Can't beat the mouse for that.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 20, 2013)

Two new trailers! New map and game mode plus Levolution trailer!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 21, 2013)

Same old same old. Meh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2013)

When the hell did Firky get banned?!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 22, 2013)

Jimi Hendrix is dead???????


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2013)

DICE really need a new marketing style and plan. It's all far too familiar now...hard to get excited...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Jimi Hendrix is dead???????


 

Sorry but not all of us are anal enough to follow all the incessantly inner workings of urban...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 22, 2013)

New video from LevelCap listing some of the new and returning weapons :


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 23, 2013)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> New video from LevelCap listing some of the new and returning weapons :





I really like his channel. Watching it over the past year or so has given me some little tips and tricks I would have otherwise missed


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 17, 2013)

New Multiplayer/recap video showing off (briefly) a couple of new maps.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2013)

Im not going to lie, but I want this. More than any other game....

But what are me usual playing partners planning to do? Buy on xbox 360, or wait for new xbox/playstation and buy it for that.

TitanSound be my guide!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 17, 2013)

sim667. We're not going to get it for the 360. Kav, Lowsta and I have all pre-ordered a PS4!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> sim667. We're not going to get it for the 360. Kav, Lowsta and I have all pre-ordered a PS4!


 
'kinell. I better get on the ball then..... Ive got a while til ps4 comes out right?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 17, 2013)

November mate


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> November mate


 
Ive got time to save up some mooolah then

I'd quite like to trade in my 360 against one, but I cant imagine anywhere would let me do that.

Where have you pre-ordered from?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 17, 2013)

So whose playing on PC then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 24, 2013)

Still looking like I'll be playing this on PS4...as much as it pains me to give up the excellent community gaming features of Xbox I just don't trust them with all their bullshit and flip flopping...


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 25, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Still looking like I'll be playing this on PS4...as much as it pains me to give up the excellent community gaming features of Xbox I just don't trust them with all their bullshit and flip flopping...



Another 2 people I play with from time to time are jumping to the PS4 also. 

Here is some PS4 footage. Bear in mind that it's recorded by a cam from a monitor and not a capture device!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 25, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Another 2 people I play with from time to time are jumping to the PS4 also.
> 
> Here is some PS4 footage. Bear in mind that it's recorded by a cam from a monitor and not a capture device!




You and Kav getting a PS4?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 25, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You and Kav getting a PS4?


 
We certainly are


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 25, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> We certainly are



Heh that's half my argument made then.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 26, 2013)

Kav works for a large publishing company. One of the titles is a well known digital magazine. He told me they flew one of the writers over to Stockholm for a press event and he played the PS4 version. He said that it is improved over BF3 on every level. And the map he played was awesome. 

So, looks like we're on to a winner


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 26, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2013)

3 days until the beta! 

I have a terrible feeling I'll be sick next week. I'm predicting Tuesday


----------



## sim667 (Sep 27, 2013)

TitanSound where'd you order your PS4 from?

I've been looking for a PS4 and Battlefield 4 bundle, but Im not convinced they exist.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 27, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> 3 days until the beta!
> 
> I have a terrible feeling I'll be sick next week. I'm predicting Tuesday



Beta for 360? 

Tell me more


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2013)

sim667 said:


> TitanSound where'd you order your PS4 from?
> 
> I've been looking for a PS4 and Battlefield 4 bundle, but Im not convinced they exist.



I feel dirty for doing it, but I went with Amazon. I figured the buying power the have meant I would have it sooner rather than later. 

Will pre-order the actual game from GAME though. Maybe even another midnight release session seeing as I have a couple of camping chairs now


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Beta for 360?
> 
> Tell me more



Oh yes, available for premium members and those who've pre-ordered on Monday. 

Conquest and Conquest Domination game modes on Siege of Shanghai.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 27, 2013)

im premium so should get the beta then.

Amazon was top result everytime I looked.... they only take the money when they post the item out right?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2013)

sim667 said:


> im premium so should get the beta then.
> 
> Amazon was top result everytime I looked.... they only take the money when they post the item out right?



Just before dispatch, yes.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 27, 2013)

Im gonna order this weekend and hope i can afford it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2013)

Heh have fun!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 30, 2013)

Just a heads up for PC players, you can pre load the Beta now


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Just a heads up for PC players, you can pre load the Beta now



Got to preorder at £40. £90 

I was hoping it would be a good test to see if my CPU was up to it.

Edit: I appear to have misread. That's £55 for the game and £40 for premium membership. Even before the membership, that's got to be one of the most expensive PC games yet!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 30, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Got to preorder at £40. £90
> 
> I was hoping it would be a good test to see if my CPU was up to it.
> 
> Edit: I appear to have misread. That's £55 for the game and £40 for premium membership. Even before the membership, that's got to be one of the most expensive PC games yet!



Fucking hell, that is expensive for just the core game. I thought it was only going to be £55 on next gen consoles!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Fucking hell, that is expensive for just the core game. I thought it was only going to be £55 on next gen consoles!



Well the core game is £45, but you need the Deluxe Edition to get on the beta.

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/faq/beta


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 30, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Well the core game is £45, but you need the Deluxe Edition to get on the beta.
> 
> http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/faq/beta



Ah! I think you can just get the Beta with no conditions from the 4th onwards.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Ah! I think you can just get the Beta with no conditions from the 4th onwards.



That would be better. 

Still have to be ready to pay through the nose mind.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 1, 2013)

Beta ready from 10am GMT for XBOX users.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 1, 2013)

Played a couple of games of the beta tonight and I must admit that it's not impressed me that much.

Yes, it's a beta version that's a long way behind what will be released but so far it's a bit 'meh'

I'll wait for a month after it's released before thinking about buying it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2013)

I seem to remember being underwhelmed by B3 beta too...


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, I must say I'm a bit underwhelmed by the gameplay. I don't know if it's just the lag or servers we were on but it seems like a one shot kill from anyone but plenty to kill them. The weapons seem a bit clunky. I don't know if that's just because I need to get used to the recoil and handling, but I found it hard to get many kills.

Visually it looks OK. Worse then the BF3 Beta in some respects. But of course, it's a Beta. The design overhaul is really promising though. The deployment menus look a lot better, nice that it saves the option of you spawning on a certain squad member too. The deployment headcam is also a nice touch. Plus the minimap looks a lot better with cone of vision and the attack directive marker. The game definitely has potential, but as with any game I reckon patch 2 will be the real starting point of the game 

The control changes are slightly weird, but I see what they're trying to do.

Just got an e-mail from Amazon saying that I will get my PS4 on release day. So a month after general release of the game. Plenty of time to fix any bugs on release, I hope


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 2, 2013)

So, still going to splurge £95?

*£95*

*£95!*


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 2, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> So, still going to splurge £95?
> 
> *£95*
> 
> *£95!*



Probably.

BF3 gave me two years of fun. I could easily do £100 on a night out if some git offers to get some liveners in


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 2, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Probably.
> 
> BF3 gave me two years of fun. I could easily do £100 on a night out if some git offers to get some liveners in



Which format?


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 2, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Which format?



Played BF3 on 360, moving to PS4.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 2, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Played BF3 on 360, moving to PS4.



Yeah, I thought people were moving to next gen machines for this. I need to sell some gadgets I think, can't really afford it right now.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 2, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah, I thought people were moving to next gen machines for this. I need to sell some gadgets I think, can't really afford it right now.



I have insider info that the PS4 version looks great. And there is no reason it shouldn't as the hardware is mid level PC stuff dedicated to one purpose.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 2, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I have insider info that the PS4 version looks great. And there is no reason it shouldn't as the hardware is mid level PC stuff dedicated to one purpose.



I've only just bought a PS3  (for FFXIV)

Think I may have to resist upgrading for a couple of months at least, but my willpower is already fading.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 2, 2013)

Just had a couple more rounds. The netcode is really bad. Getting killed even though I should have dropped the other guy. On one occasion I put half a clip into someone only to be instakilled. He had over 70% health left.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 2, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Just had a couple more rounds. The netcode is really bad. Getting killed even though I should have dropped the other guy. On one occasion I put half a clip into someone only to be instakilled. He had over 70% health left.



I played a few rounds after I got in from work today and it played like a different game from yesterday. It took me a while to get onto a server after getting the 'Disconected from EA Online' message but once a found a game it was great fun.

Getting used to the different buttons for spotting, crouching and driving the tank is going to take a while.

Playing the recon class and loading the elevators with C4 is fun


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 2, 2013)

Meh,.... so far


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone got a link for the open beta on PC?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 2, 2013)

Recorded some footage earlier on the 360  :



Read a lot today on Battlelog about stuff not being able to be destroyed but so far it seems that you can break a lot more than in BF3, was able to damage some concrete walls / statues (1:08 - 1:37)


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 3, 2013)

Just checked Battlelog.

I think the stats below for my weapon of choice so far are pretty damning!!

Kills: 10
Headshots: 3
Shots fired: 923

So nearly a thousand bullets fired from one gun and only 10 kills. That's complete FPS noob stats. Not hardened FPS killer stats. Sort it out FFS Dice


----------



## sim667 (Oct 4, 2013)

s bf4 beta out now?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 4, 2013)

You have lost connection to the EA Servers. 

Anyone able to get on the 360 beta?


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 4, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> You have lost connection to the EA Servers.
> 
> Anyone able to get on the 360 beta?


 
I was on for about 45 mins just now.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 4, 2013)

Can't even get on bf3!

Live seems fine though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 7, 2013)

I got on this in the end, and played a bit both on 360 and PS3 this weekend. Well, I certainly won't be buying it on current-gen consoles. The graphics seemed very bland, and I wonder how much the 'hd texture pack' will improve this. Also, there were sections of the map that were just completely empty. Most players seemed to be on top of the tower most of the time. The controls are also worse....spot being moved from the back button to r1? It doesn't make sense. Vehicle controls have also been dumbed down. I know you can change controls to 'Veteran', still. I know it's a beta, but it also works as a demo....and it's put me off.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 14, 2013)

....actually...I might be changing my mind. Quite enjoying the beta now.

The graphics are still totally bland, but I hope that the actual release is much much better.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 14, 2013)

I manged a couple of rounda of Obliteration earlier. Really like the concept.

My best guess is that it will look much nicer on next gen. The textures and general look are really off putting on current gen.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 25, 2013)

New video from LevelCap showing the new Flood Zone map, looks amazing.



Kicking myself for not pre-ordering a PS4 now


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like a great map!

Quite tempted to get this for PS3, then trade it up when I get a PS4


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2013)

Want!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 28, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Want!


 
Yep. My will is broken and I'm getting this on a current gen machine. Only problem is my Xbox Live Gold has run out and I really cannot afford to pay £40 for live on top of £40 quid for the game....so I'm thinking of getting it on my PS3, which has an empty friends list and an inferior controller. On the plus side, my stats will carry over to PS4 if I upgrade. Hmmm.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 28, 2013)

I really can't afford a PS4, so I think im going to have to stick with 360....

Looks like Ill have to find myself new battlefield fweinds though,


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 29, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I really can't afford a PS4, so I think im going to have to stick with 360....
> 
> Looks like Ill have to find myself new battlefield fweinds though,



I think I'm getting it on PS3, though the decision is not quite made. Maybe Kid_Eternity is getting it on 360? I think most of the old 360 players are going PS4 or PC though.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 29, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> I think I'm getting it on PS3, though the decision is not quite made. Maybe Kid_Eternity is getting it on 360? I think most of the old 360 players are going PS4 or PC though.



Rich Bastards


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I really can't afford a PS4, so I think im going to have to stick with 360....
> 
> Looks like Ill have to find myself new battlefield fweinds though,



I'm getting a PS4 but it won't be till near year as have other pressing financial commitments...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 29, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm getting a PS4 but it won't be till near year as have other pressing financial commitments...



Wow, everyone is going PS4 rather than Xbone this gen.

I want a PS4 too, but will have to wait because Christmas is coming and I the car needs an MOT :'(

Vids I've seen of it running on PS4 look fantastic, and it supports 64 players.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 29, 2013)

UGH!


I could apply for another credit card


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 29, 2013)

How much are GAME doing on console trade ins these days?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Wow, everyone is going PS4 rather than Xbone this gen.
> 
> I want a PS4 too, but will have to wait because Christmas is coming and I the car needs an MOT :'(
> 
> Vids I've seen of it running on PS4 look fantastic, and it supports 64 players.



Yeah I don't know any 360 owner that's staying with MS. Once your online gaming mates move you kinda have to tbh and Sony have made that choice REAL easy!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2013)

Comparison of Xbox One and PS4:


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 31, 2013)

PS4 Gameplay on Paracel Storm.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 1, 2013)

Just had a few rounds on PS3 and it's lots of fun!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2013)

A mate is clearly not at work today, posted a photo on my Facebook timeline of the dash. Bastard.


----------



## bmd (Nov 1, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I don't know any 360 owner that's staying with MS. Once your online gaming mates move you kinda have to tbh and Sony have made that choice REAL easy!



Yep, I've been an Xbox owner from day one of the first Xbox but I'm off to Playstation for the next gen. No point staying with M$ at all.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2013)

bmd said:


> Yep, I've been an Xbox owner from day one of the first Xbox but I'm off to Playstation for the next gen. No point staying with M$ at all.



Yep me too, had the first xbox and three 360s. Second to the SNES my best gaming console experience ever. Dumping MS for Sony next gen.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 5, 2013)

Nobody else playing this?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 5, 2013)

getting it on next gen, no point in getting it for 3 weeks on current Gen.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 5, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> getting it on next gen, no point in getting it for 3 weeks on current Gen.



What are you getting?

Apparently I can upgrade to the PS4 version for a tenner. But that will have to wait til the new year at least


----------



## sim667 (Nov 5, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> What are you getting?
> 
> Apparently I can upgrade to the PS4 version for a tenner. But that will have to wait til the new year at least



From the 360 version?

Im not going to buy a PS4 until I've paid off my credit card.......... So I want it after xmas too......

If you could import your stats into it that would be amaaaaaazing.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 5, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> What are you getting?
> 
> Apparently I can upgrade to the PS4 version for a tenner. But that will have to wait til the new year at least



Getting both Xbone and PS4 not picked which platform i will get BF4 and COD on yet tho.... will wait and see


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2013)

sim667 said:


> From the 360 version?
> 
> Im not going to buy a PS4 until I've paid off my credit card.......... So I want it after xmas too......
> 
> If you could import your stats into it that would be amaaaaaazing.



You know in theory you should be able to via Battlelog. 

Oh yeah so that's a few of us not having a PS4 till new year then..!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 5, 2013)

I think your stats get carried over from ps3 to ps4, and 360 to Bone only.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 5, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Getting both Xbone and PS4 not picked which platform i will get BF4 and COD on yet tho.... will wait and see



Loadsamoney.gif


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 5, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Loadsamoney.gif



massiveamountofcreditcards.gif


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 5, 2013)

I await detailed reviews of both systems and their features with interest.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 5, 2013)

Got a day off for each one


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> I think your stats get carried over from ps3 to ps4, and 360 to Bone only.



Yeah I know, my point is given they're all stored on DICE' set up they could allow you to move your stats over to the new machine...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 5, 2013)

Yep, annoying....guaranteed it was Microsoft that stopped that. same reason FFXIV isn't coming to Xbox, Microsoft ban all cross play completely.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm getting it on PS4 so as Bob said no point getting it for my xbox.

The hints and tips thread will just have to wait


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll get it on the PS4 once the majority of the bugs have been patched.

Only fifteen more levels before I hit Colonel 100 on BF3


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2013)

Number one issue being the netcode. It was shocking during the Beta, no change in the live release so it seems.

http://bf4central.com/2013/11/new-videos-show-just-bad-battlefield-4-net-code/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2013)

Waiting actually looks like a good idea. On a related note do developers actually bother finishing games anymore??


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Waiting actually looks like a good idea. On a related note do developers actually bother finishing games anymore??



Certainly not if they're going up against a direct competitor.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Certainly not if they're going up against a direct competitor.



You'd think with the billions they make they could afford to hire in a few more people to actually get the game done for deadline...


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You'd think with the billions they make they could afford to hire in a few more people to actually get the game done for deadline...




It's the billions that seem to have eradicated common sense


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2013)

As much as I'm enjoying the multiplayer...the campaign is broken. I've played the first mission three times...it won't save the progress.

Tired of 



Spoiler



hearing Bonnie Tyler!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Tired of hearing Bonnie Tyler!


 
Spoiler!!!!1


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry! 

Tags applied.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2013)

That ain't a spoiler it's in the trailer!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm incredibly disappointed but estatic at the same time that you thought I was being serious


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm starting to go a bit nuts because of this game. I'm subscribed to a few of the prominent BF4 YouTube channels. And the bastards keep uploading videos that make me drool with anticipation. 

I cannot wait for 64 players again. The last BF game I played on the PC was BF2. Also, treating myself to a tablet for commander mode


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2013)

Heh the tablet thing looks very cool!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 13, 2013)

Preview of it here. Looks slick!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 17, 2013)

Started work on my first emblem


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 17, 2013)

So, apart from the PC crashes and server woes it looks like the PS4 is having the same trouble. Booting players from multiplayer games and corrupting the game save files for single player. EA are trying to blame Sony saying that it's a firmware issue.

Well, at least there may be a fix in time for UK release. But I bet the servers are still going to take around a week to work properly. Next gen eh, the more things change the more they stay the same


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 17, 2013)

Multiplayer is crashing often even on PS3 now, it was fine before. very annoyed it's so buggy. Can't even play single player mode! It won't save my progress.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 17, 2013)

On the positive side, played a game of conquest with a 'commander' earlier,  and everyone played brilliantly as a team and we won easily.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 17, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> On the positive side, played a game of conquest with a 'commander' earlier,  and everyone played brilliantly as a team and we won easily.



I'm glad that the commander is a dedicated commander role. In BF2 you had a commander running around playing the game. Doing scans and drops mainly for where he was on the map though. Due to that, most people ignored you when you were actually trying to play properly as commander.

I think it's the most anticipated feature for me. I love running around storming shit with a squad but also love the strategy element the commander brings.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 17, 2013)

Gah, crashed again....every other fucking game now


----------



## bmd (Nov 17, 2013)

My single player game is knackered. Just freezes the 360 and I have to turn it off and back on again. I'm gonna start the whole campaign again, see if that fixes it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I'm glad that the commander is a dedicated commander role. In BF2 you had a commander running around playing the game. Doing scans and drops mainly for where he was on the map though. Due to that, most people ignored you when you were actually trying to play properly as commander.
> 
> I think it's the most anticipated feature for me. I love running around storming shit with a squad but also love the strategy element the commander brings.


 
The idea of a commander in these games is great. I suppose what would happen though if all players actually obey commands, is you end up with two opposing commanders playing a particularly exciting game of high speed chess. The other players are just... er... pawns.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 17, 2013)

I lost single player progress after getting quite far in, I've not really gone back to it other than to get past the first couple of levels because I've not seen a fix for it yet. 

Also a lot of screwing about with control options to get it recognisable. Not too impressed. Had trouble getting on the multiplayer as well until i reset a filter. Why would I need to do that out of the box? That's stupid.

So none too impressed, I'm a fairly casual gamer so not losing sleep over it but it cost me a few quid and would be nice if they'd finished it properly.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 18, 2013)

spitfire said:


> I lost single player progress after getting quite far in, I've not really gone back to it other than to get past the first couple of levels because I've not seen a fix for it yet.
> 
> Also a lot of screwing about with control options to get it recognisable. Not too impressed. Had trouble getting on the multiplayer as well until i reset a filter. Why would I need to do that out of the box? That's stupid.
> 
> So none too impressed, I'm a fairly casual gamer so not losing sleep over it but it cost me a few quid and would be nice if they'd finished it properly.



What platform you playing on?

I must say, BF3 had a few issues at launch but nothing as bad as what seems to be going on since this release. I reckon most major flaws will be fixed by patch 2. 

PC players are lucky in that they get it right away where as us console bods have to wait until MS or Sony certify them.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 18, 2013)

Crashing out of games as servers are under load is one thing...but being unable to play the campaign mode because it won't save is an absolute first for me. It's not fit for purpose.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 18, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> but being unable to play the campaign mode because it won't save as an absolute first for me. It's not fit for purpose.



Absolutely. 

I feel another grovel and free giveaway from EA coming along.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 18, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Crashing out of games as servers are under load is one thing...but being unable to play the campaign mode because it won't save is an absolute first for me. It's not fit for purpose.



TitanSound PS3

Agreed, I said as much to GAME when I sent them a complaint. Not something I normally do.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2013)

Im wondering how much I'd get for my 360 and games trade in against a PS4...... anyone seen anywhere doing it yet?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2013)

Is BF4 out already?!?!?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 18, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Is BF4 out already?!?!?



Yep, been out since the 29th of October for PC, PS3 and 360. 

Released here on the 29th of November for next gen.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2013)

Wa?!?

I don't know if it's worth me buying it though, I don't have anyone to play it with


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2013)

I also dont know whether its worth trading in my xbox 360..... game will give me a grand total of £35, and about £2.50 per game.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 18, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I also dont know whether its worth trading in my xbox 360..... game will give me a grand total of £35, and about £2.50 per game.



Try and sell privately? You should be able to get £50-75 for the console?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 18, 2013)

I sold my Xbox 360 (250GB Slim) with about 5 games for £125, privately. Game offered £70 for the console.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Try and sell privately? You should be able to get £50-75 for the console?



CEX will take it for £60....

Im wondering if I should do it now before the new console releases make the price drop massively...... They'll give me a tenner per controller (ive got 3) and about £3 or £4 per game, so I should be able to get about £100 for it from there in total.

Im gonna apply for a new credit card, and but it on that..... but I'm guessing Ill have to wait until after xmas to get my hands on one anyway now, but I dont want to get rid of my xbox yet as I haven't finished GTA V (im about 30% through)


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 20, 2013)

Some videos of the re-made maps available in Second Assault. 


Gulf Of Oman 2014 - go to 2:50 in the video to see the sandstorm roll in!



Operation Metro 2014 



Operation Firestorm 2014



Caspian Border 2014


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow, Gulf Of Oman looks incredible


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 22, 2013)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Wow, Gulf Of Oman looks incredible



After Strike at  Karkand, it's my most preferred BF map.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 23, 2013)

GoO is an excellent map!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 25, 2013)

4 days to go 

Guess I'll be "working" from home on Friday


----------



## sim667 (Nov 25, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> 4 days to go
> 
> Guess I'll be "working" from home on Friday



Did you buy it on 360 swell? Or are your ps4 and bf4 both arriving on friday?

I cant see I wont be able to play until after xmas..... I shouldnt have procrastinated about bloody ps4 pre-order


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 25, 2013)

Coming with the PS4.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 25, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Coming with the PS4.



You're going to have to lay the battlefield foundations for the helicopter pilot extraordinaire then


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 25, 2013)

sim667 said:


> You're going to have to lay the battlefield foundations for the helicopter pilot extraordinaire then


 
You'll be with us soon, soldier!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 25, 2013)

If I'm flush and on holiday I may buy a server to celebrate


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> You'll be with us soon, soldier!



Man I wanna play this.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 26, 2013)

I reckon by the new year, we'll all be tearing it up


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I reckon by the new year, we'll all be tearing it up



Can't fucking wait, been missing the Sons of Odd lately.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2013)

Joined PSN: SupaKidEternity


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

Got my dispatch e-mail for BF4 yesterday. Nothing so far for the console


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

STATUS: Preparing for Dispatch
LATEST EVENT:Order Received - 21 Aug 2013 08:18:13
DESCRIPTION:We’ve started preparing your parcel. This process can take some time but doesn't change the delivery date. We'll send you an e-mail when your order has dispatched. You can still request cancellation if you’ve changed your mind.

SEX WEE! SEX WEE! SEX WEE! SEX WEE! SEX WEE! SEX WEE! SEX WEE!


----------



## yield (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm jealous TitanSound. Can't afford a ps4. I've still got plenty to finish on the ps3 though.

So how is Battlefield 4 on the ps3 or xbox360 so far? 

From looking a some of the gameplay videos it looks a lot more forgiving apart from headshots.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

yield said:


> I'm jealous TitanSound. Can't afford a ps4. I've still got plenty to finish on the ps3 though.
> 
> So how is Battlefield 4 on the ps3 or xbox360 so far?
> 
> From looking a some of the gameplay videos it looks a lot more forgiving apart from headshots.



Neither can I, but my gf very sweetly offered to pay half for an early xmas present 

I've not played it yet. I decided to just wait for the PS4 version.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2013)

I've played 20 odd hours of the PS3 version, and the multiplayer is fantastic fun, much improved over BF3. There were quite a few crashes to begin with, but that seems to be settling down.

Single-player is completely fucked on my Ps3, it won't save, so I'm waiting for a patch.

5/10 (9/10 when patched)


----------



## yield (Nov 28, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Neither can I, but my gf very sweetly offered to pay half for an early xmas present
> 
> I've not played it yet. I decided to just wait for the PS4 version.


You have a kind, generous and understanding girlfriend. My ex thought games were pointless.


mwgdrwg said:


> I've played 20 odd hours of the PS3 version, and the multiplayer is fantastic fun, much improved over BF3. There were quite a few crasheds to begin with, but that seems to be settling down.
> 
> Single-player is completely fucked on my Ps3, it won't save, so I'm waiting for a patch.
> 
> 5/10 (9/10 when patched)


Sounds good. Hope to find it cheap after Xmas. 

When is premium out?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2013)

yield said:


> You have a kind, generous and understanding girlfriend. My ex thought games were pointless.
> 
> Sounds good. Hope to find it cheap after Xmas.
> 
> When is premium out?



Premium is out, but it's another £40


----------



## yield (Nov 28, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Premium is out, but it's another £40


Download only? Couldn't see it in Game.

I didn't get all the dlc for Battlefield 3. Doubt I'll bother for an extra £40.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

yield said:


> Download only? Couldn't see it in Game.
> 
> I didn't get all the dlc for Battlefield 3. Doubt I'll bother for an extra £40.



It just entitles you to all the DLC and gives you early access when they're released. Plus a few extra assignments and exclusive Double XP events. I would only go for it if you want all the DLC, as they cost more bought individually.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2013)

Premium for BF3 was only £20-£25 wasn't it?

Anyway, I can't afford it, so will just buy  a couple of the map packs I think.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2013)

Installed it on PC today. Looks good. Campaign seems much improved.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 2, 2013)

So, after a weekend of playing I seem to have gotten a pretty good feel for the game.

I always play through some of the campaign before I go online. I find it helps give you a feel for the weapons. It was especially strange this time around though as I'm using a new style of controller and new button lay out. After a couple of missions I decided to go online. For the first time I can ever recollect I managed to connect to a server first time with no hiccups. A record for a newly released game. I know it had been out for a couple of weeks in the US, but the whole of Europe got it on Friday. Later in the afternoon when everyone got home from work/school to play with their new toy, PSN went a bit mental. But, to Sony's credit, a few hours later all was well again. 

I was utterly shocked when I first went into multiplayer. It looked SO good. But it also looked a bit weird. I think it was a bit of a shock to the system to have beautifully rendered graphics from a console. It almost looked cartoony. But after a while my eyes adjusted and I got used to the glory of 60FPS. 

The gunplay is awesome. Although it takes a while to figure out the quirks of the starter weapons. The recoil on some is fairly high. I recommend going into the Test Range and trying them all out. That plus the new controller layout meant for a few frustrating games. But eventually I had a good few rounds.

I've mainly been playing Conquest or Domination. Conquest is as good as always, even better with the large 64 player maps. Domination is just a bit too CoD for my liking, but fun all the same. The maps are awesome. I've played Shanghai, Dawnbreaker, Golmud Railway, Hinan Resort, Lancing Dam, Paracel Storm and Operation Locker so far. Out of all of them, I really like Hainan Resort and Golmud Railway. It will take a while to get used to all the maps, the good locations, the radius for capturing the flag etc. But they have a lot of promise. 

I've been playing a lot of commander too. But it's the same old story. Very few people actually accept the orders you give or actually pay any attention. The few who do though I try to look after by promoting them, giving them supply drops and UAV support when they're taking the objective. A perfect example of a team not listening is in the picture below. They rushed out, took all the flags with a fight then they left to two back flags unguarded, crammed together near the enemy base and then got back raged. I tried to warn them, giving them defend objectives but no one listened. And within two minutes one squad had captured both flags. 







There are a few little bugs, it's only crashed once on me though so cannot complain too much. They balancing of some weapons leaves a lot to be desired. For instance, there is a 25 second cooldown for the flares on an attack chopper. But the stinger has a reload time of about 5 seconds. I think the implication is obvious  

The biggest "problem" is the client side hit detection. Nearly every time I get killed and think "wtf", it's by an American player. From my POV, I manage to get 4-5 shots off with hit markers but get nearly instakilled by them. The pattern being is that they all have 75% health left on killcam. That would indicate they only registered one hit. Which therefore means they have an unfair advantage. I really wish DICE/EA would provide some region locked servers. It's one thing knowing you were beaten fairly and squarely and another when it's down to ping.

Due to one mate getting shafted on his pre-order, one mate moving house and another mate who got the blue light of death, I've only been playing alone so cannot really give a proper verdict yet. It's a fun game but much more fun when you can play with people you know and talk to. I'll come back when I've had a few squad games and let you know what I think


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 4, 2013)

Played with somebody I could talk to last night. The points I earned doubled instantly.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 6, 2013)

Obliteration is fucking awesome. Such intense battles and people do actually play the objective. Come on lads, hurry up and get on it 

Also, slightly proud of this


----------



## sim667 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jacksonjack said:


> Here are really nice and most interesting post. I am totally agree with you and would like to say thanks to you that you share this post here with us. I really hope and wish that you will continue to post here. Thanks.


 





Wow. Such post.


----------



## tommers (Dec 12, 2013)

I think that's lovely.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 12, 2013)

So it seems the game is more unstable now, for me at least, since it was at release :/

Lots of lag on 64 player servers at the mo. I'm restricted to playing commander or  smaller Domination maps.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 12, 2013)

waiting for the install on xboxone... come on!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 12, 2013)

so i can't buy prem and use it on my 360 and xbone.... that sucks.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 12, 2013)

had my first little play on campaign and also a couple of games of tdm... man i got a steep learning curve! anyone that wants to add me and join up for some games to give me some advice please do! gamertag is same as username on here.. mumbles274


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 12, 2013)

Should have got a PS4!!!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ordered one, it was in stock too, so need to talk to the courier about how to get it as I'm at work all week :-/

Comes with killzone, nfs, knack, 2 blurays, a years subscription to PNS and maybe an extra controller (I forgot to check)

Of course I ordered battlefield. Next week TitanSound


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Ordered one, it was in stock too, so need to talk to the courier about how to get it as I'm at work all week :-/
> 
> Comes with killzone, nfs, knack, 2 blurays, a years subscription to PNS and maybe an extra controller (I forgot to check)
> 
> Of course I ordered battlefield. Next week TitanSound



*jealous face*


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 16, 2013)

Poor old Lowsta is suffering. He got shafted on his pre-order, keeps getting told they're going to be in stock at different stores and then when he gets there they haven't arrived. He's tried Sainsbury's, Argos, Game and a couple of others. 

MEDIC, MAN DOWN!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 16, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Poor old Lowsta is suffering. He got shafted on his pre-order, keeps getting told they're going to be in stock at different stores and then when he gets there they haven't arrived. He's tried Sainsbury's, Argos, Game and a couple of others.
> 
> MEDIC, MAN DOWN!


 
Where'd he get his pre-order from?

Did he order it for release date?


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 16, 2013)

Toys R Us. 

Indeed he did. Then on release day they pulled a stunt saying that is was only a deposit and the only ones they had left were the bundles that cost £699.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 16, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Toys R Us.
> 
> Indeed he did. Then on release day they pulled a stunt saying that is was only a deposit and the only ones they had left were the bundles that cost £699.



I'd be straight onto trading standards with shit like that


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 16, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'd be straight onto trading standards with shit like that



I did suggest that to him. He read through the confirmation e-mail he got and unfortunately the small print had them covered


----------



## sim667 (Dec 16, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I did suggest that to him. He read through the confirmation e-mail he got and unfortunately the small print had them covered


 Has he cancelled the order?

It'd come under distance selling regulations.

He should kick up a fuss about it anyway.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 16, 2013)

Starting to get the hang of it a bit... sticking to TDM and Dom for now so I can feel comfortable with shooting. Gotta say though, I bloody love this game!

One gripe is the campaign not saving, have restarted twice and won't bother again until I know it's fixed.

One question, when I got the Bronze Battle pack I got some XP thingies, do they automatically get used or do I have to do something somewhere to make them activate?


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 16, 2013)

Mumbles274 said:


> Starting to get the hang of it a bit... sticking to TDM and Dom for now so I can feel comfortable with shooting. Gotta say though, I bloody love this game!
> 
> One gripe is the campaign not saving, have restarted twice and won't bother again until I know it's fixed.
> 
> One question, when I got the Bronze Battle pack I got some XP thingies, do they automatically get used or do I have to do something somewhere to make them activate?



Go to the My Soldier option on the main menu and then Battlepacks. Or you can open them via Battlelog. Look out for the XP boosts you get.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 16, 2013)

ok thanks, had opened it so will keep my eye open for xp boosts


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 16, 2013)

Mumbles274 said:


> ok thanks, had opened it so will keep my eye open for xp boosts


 
You have to activate them when playing a round, will say "boosts available" in the bottom right hand corner of the in game menu.


----------



## electroplated (Dec 16, 2013)

I managed to grab a PS4 from ASDA online this morning.... my wife also managed to order one for me at the exact same time, so now we have 2 coming FFS! If I can't cancel one of the orders I'll be selling it for cost price if anyone here is interested.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 16, 2013)

electroplated said:


> I managed to grab a PS4 from ASDA online this morning.... my wife also managed to order one for me at the exact same time, so now we have 2 coming FFS! If I can't cancel one of the orders I'll be selling it for cost price if anyone here is interested.



YES!!!

Edit, well it's for a mate in Manchester. He got shafted big time. I'm sure he would be happy to pay the postage.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 16, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> You have to activate them when playing a round, will say "boosts available" in the bottom right hand corner of the in game menu.


ah, nice one


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 16, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Poor old Lowsta is suffering. He got shafted on his pre-order, keeps getting told they're going to be in stock at different stores and then when he gets there they haven't arrived. He's tried Sainsbury's, Argos, Game and a couple of others.
> 
> MEDIC, MAN DOWN!



Oh man...well he has my sympathies but not too much, he can at least afford one right now.


----------



## electroplated (Dec 16, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Edit, well it's for a mate in Manchester. He got shafted big time. I'm sure he would be happy to pay the postage.



Here's the deal I got:



> PlayStation 4 500BG Console + PlayStation Plus Card
> Quantity: 1
> Contains:
> £386.00



It's gonna to turn up between now and Friday, so assuming it does, and yer mate wants it, I'll happily send it onwards if they want to cover postage


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 17, 2013)

electroplated said:


> Here's the deal I got:
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna to turn up between now and Friday, so assuming it does, and yer mate wants it, I'll happily send it onwards if they want to cover postage



Nice one, have sent him a text


----------



## sim667 (Dec 17, 2013)

Fingers crossed mine will turn up today. The neighbour said she should be in all day. But im working til 10, so I dont think I'll get the chance to play anything until tomorrow.

I also need to get rid of knack, im gonna try and swap it for assasins creed on avforums


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 18, 2013)

China Rising out today, for non Premium users. I've seen my mate play a lot of the maps and they're great....massive with lots of motorbike action.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 18, 2013)

been playing some conquest... can't believe how awesome it is... just pure fun, played a couple of the china rising maps, the one with the caves is gorgeous, not really bothering with vehicles yet, want to get the hang of infantry, well maybe a quad bike or motorbike here and there 

always up for anyone adding me on xbox one:  mumbles274


----------



## sim667 (Dec 19, 2013)

The graphics are stunning.... the campaign looks a little broken though.



Spoiler



I couldn't designate targets with the binoculars for the heli to swoop in an murk on the first mission, and then in the second mission, I cleared the roof, and then nothing happened for ages. I found one last enemy in the deepest darkest corner of the map, and then the game continued once he was dead.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 19, 2013)

Also if you had premium on 360, do you have to rebuy it on PS4?

Im assuming so.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 19, 2013)

Had the same thing on the first mission sim667 thought it was me being dense!

New patch out today for xbox one, think it was a couple of days ago for ps4, should fix campaign not saving


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 19, 2013)

Campaign had it's chance from me. I'm so into the multiplayer by now I don't think I'll ever do more than that first mission (which I did 3 times!)


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 20, 2013)

tried using the famas earlier, eff me that empties a clip quickly! hoses down people at close range like a knife through warm butter, but then the second guys kills you!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 20, 2013)

Just ordered a PS4 which I'll pick up tomorrow, going to get BF4 on the way home tonight.

Planned on hitting level 100 on BF3 first but I guess that can wait now that I've managed to get a PS4...see you on the Battlefield


----------



## Supine (Dec 20, 2013)

Legal action against EA due to quality issues with battle field 4! Crazy 

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/gamesblog/2013/dec/20/ea-battlefield-4-lawsuit


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 20, 2013)

god, every day I play this it gets better and better. Am loving the RPG... got made a High value target for the first time today! Needless to say I got swarmed not long after, had just taken and held A on flood  pretty much solo lol


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 20, 2013)

Mumbles274 said:


> tried using the famas earlier, eff me that empties a clip quickly! hoses down people at close range like a knife through warm butter, but then the second guys kills you!



Burst fire is your friend.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 20, 2013)

even with that it is a clip emptier!


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 20, 2013)

Supine said:


> Legal action against EA due to quality issues with battle field 4! Crazy
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/gamesblog/2013/dec/20/ea-battlefield-4-lawsuit



Not really. Cunts trying to make more money taking money making cunts to court. It's not been launched by actual consumers of the game. We're the ones that make these companies attractive to investors in the first place, by buying the products. All we have received so far is a few days of Double XP. And at £54.99 for a game on the PS4, that's really not enough.

It's why I've not bought Premium yet. When the game is patched to a reasonable standard (Credit where credits due, it's nearly there) then they can have more of my money.

I have a fear that DICE are going the same way as Activision. It's already been rumored that another studio is working on a Battlefield spin off. I'm guessing Bad Company 3. DICE are focusing on Star Wars Battlefront I imagine. They've already opened an LA office. Plus the Frostbite engine is now EA's property. So they have a dedicated Frostbite team working on different titles for EA as a whole. 

I still think that BF4 is an awesome game. It's got bullet physics, controllable vehicles, awesome maps and a fairly decent squad system. Although why they got rid of the pre game squad up system baffles me. It's a squad based game ffs!


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 20, 2013)

Mumbles274 said:


> even with that it is a clip emptier!



My two fave guns at the mo are the AK5C and M416. AK5C is a great all rounder and the M146 is awesome at range.

Being a Carbine, I run the AK5C when playing Recon with a suppressor and Coyote dot sight, Motion Sensors and C4. M416 is only for the Assault class though.


----------



## Jackobi (Dec 22, 2013)

Supine said:


> Legal action against EA due to quality issues with battle field 4! Crazy
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/gamesblog/2013/dec/20/ea-battlefield-4-lawsuit



"UK sales are down 69% compared to Battlefield 3."

Not surprisingly. It's the first one of the series I haven't bought and others I know too. BF3 wasn't bad, but some of the later expansions became far too arcade orientated. Many of the bugs in BF4 were already apparent in BF3, and that never topped BF2, the Refractor Engine was far better than Frostbite.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 22, 2013)

Might take the gamble and see if runs ok on my hardware after Xmas, see its under £30 now.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 23, 2013)

Played a few hours on this since getting it on Saturday.

Slowly getting used to it, my biggest problem was moving from the Xbox 360 controller to the PS4, after two years of BF3 my finger muscle memory is still trying to hit buttons that don't exist on the PS4 controller.

Not had too many issues with BF4, crashed once and a few lag issues but apart from that it's all good.

I bit annoyed that my Turtle Beach X11's don't work on the PS4.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Played a few hours on this since getting it on Saturday.
> 
> Slowly getting used to it, my biggest problem was moving from the Xbox 360 controller to the PS4, after two years of BF3 my finger muscle memory is still trying to hit buttons that don't exist on the PS4 controller.
> 
> ...



I've got those too

That's annoying


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2013)

There no adapter for them? Don't think I can justify spending another £100 odd quid on a headset after last time with my other half!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 26, 2013)

My save file is corrupt! I have to start the whole fucking campaign again!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 26, 2013)

it was meant to have been a bug fixed in the last patch but seems not to be the case. My daughter lost her progress too and i'm not going to play until it's fixed properly

you'll get tired of bonnie tyler pretty bloody quick and stop playing it and stick to MP!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 26, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> There no adapter for them? Don't think I can justify spending another £100 odd quid on a headset after last time with my other half!



Have you tried these instructions?

http://www.turtlebeach.com/support/entry/830517594/


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 28, 2013)

This game is now starting to annoy me. Game crashes, hit detecion and lag which seems to teleport me to the other side of the map at times..


----------



## sim667 (Dec 28, 2013)

Its been working ok for me, a bit laggy on occasion, but generally really enjoying it.

Love the attack boats


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 28, 2013)

game is FUCKING SHIT, just bought the Perm because for some reason my china rising wouldnt work, said code used, bust still woulnt load and games from them servers... now cant do fuck all.... £40 wasted.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 29, 2013)

Xbox Players: Xbox 360 and Xbox One players trying to access their China Rising content for the first time, or Premium members, if told to re-purchase or download China Rising when trying to access their game content will not find it in the Xbox LIVE Marketplace.

Instead, you'll find your content under the Premium category in the In-Game Store. You'll see a price listed for China Rising, however when you get the Microsoft pop-up to confirm your purchase, you'll either see your content listed as Free or an option to download your content again if you've already had access.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 29, 2013)

The hit detection on this game is now beyond a joke.

Playing as a sniper, zoomed in on a target less than 40 meters away- not even a hit marker.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm hoping that after the crash issues are fixed they will get a handle on the lag.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 29, 2013)

well just tested and if you want prem on your 360 and Xbone you have to buy it twice!!!! ffs

still have mates on 360 who i play with, but want it on xbone as it's new and shiny!


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 29, 2013)

That's a blatant rip off!!


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> That's a blatant rip off!!



You sound surprised.  This is EA.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 29, 2013)

plus after all that monies it's harder to get into a game than before..... ffs


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2013)

tommers said:


> You sound surprised.  This is EA.



Have to say this is the only rational expectation here...


----------



## sim667 (Dec 30, 2013)

Had my first online server crash/lose connection thingy today.

So many explosions, all at the same time


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 30, 2013)

tommers said:


> You sound surprised.  This is EA.



Only slightly surprised. I just, stupidly, assumed that if you could upgrade to next gen for a tenner then Premium would transfer also. I'd kick off at EA if it were me.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 31, 2013)

Jumping in for an hour or so now if anyone is around


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 31, 2013)

Just had a great game of conquest on Siege Of Shanghai and none of the points/stats have been updated on Battlelog.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 1, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Jumping in for an hour or so now if anyone is around


Do you have a headset?

I was trying to talk to kav the other day and it just sounded like horrid feedback


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 1, 2014)

this and Ghosts crashes more than George Michael


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 2, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Do you have a headset?
> 
> I was trying to talk to kav the other day and it just sounded like horrid feedback



Only the shitty one that came with the console until I sort my X12 out with a new chat cable.

It keeps falling out of my ear though so I don't use it


----------



## sim667 (Jan 2, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Only the shitty one that came with the console until I sort my X12 out with a new chat cable.
> 
> It keeps falling out of my ear though so I don't use it



I went and got a giotek on from game for £15 does the job nicely apart from no fucker uses a headset


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 3, 2014)

What were DICE thinking when they designed Operation Locker, Conquest mode.

It's carnage, if you stay alive for more than 20 seconds you're doing well.

I thought Operation Metro was bad on the Xbox 360, this is like Metro on meth


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 3, 2014)

Operation Hurt Locker 

It's mental. Total stat whore fest. If you're playing with a decent squad, it can be very rewarding. Who ever owns the snow path to the right hand side owns the map.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 22, 2014)

getting into this now  playing on the 360 with my mates and solo on the Xbone.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 23, 2014)

How the hell do I play any of the DLC/ capture the flag etc?! I paid for Premium and yet nothing seems to have actually changed? Has EA shafted me again


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 23, 2014)

I seem to remember thinking it installed it but then it needed an extra step to finish installing. Have you played it at all or are you just not getting ctf servers for the dlc?
I've been wanting to play china rising domination but can never find servers


----------



## sim667 (Jan 23, 2014)

I haven't played my PS4 for a while now....

Need to get back into it.


----------



## Boycey (Jan 23, 2014)

i am feeding my mate's cats for the next 2 weeks, he has bf4+ps3+fuck off projector. it's pretty fucking good, but i suck


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 29, 2014)

A Battlepack a day in Feburary plus free unlocks for grenades and shotguns as a sort of apology for the ongoing problems with BF4 :

If you've got Premium you'll get a few extras as well.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/player-appreciation-month-2/


----------



## sim667 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have the fixed the fucking single player yet?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 30, 2014)

i completed it the other weekend, had no issues.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 30, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i completed it the other weekend, had no issues.



I got to the escape from the prison and my save game corrupted and had to start again


----------



## spitfire (Jan 30, 2014)

I saw somewhere last week that problem is not confined to BF4. I finally completed it a few weeks ago after 3 failed attempts. I think it is fixed but don't hold me to it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 30, 2014)

What's the progression like in the multiplayer? Are there lots of cool modern war tech to unlock and use, or just the usual guns'n'grenades?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 30, 2014)

1gb patch available today, fixes quite a lot of bugs but stops the sound working on Team Death Match


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> What's the progression like in the multiplayer? Are there lots of cool modern war tech to unlock and use, or just the usual guns'n'grenades?


Loads of shit to unlock. Almost too much.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 30, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> Loads of shit to unlock. Almost too much.


Any cool high tech shit like you'd find Sam Fisher using?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 1, 2014)

This game is now fucked.

Sound on TDM not working, lag on large Conquest maps worse than ever, can't play Air Superiority, server browser is a joke and today in ten minutes the game crashed three times.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 1, 2014)

The lag was terrible for me yesterday but fine this morning.

I only get lag on Conquest Large when it does happen. Rush and Domination seem to be fine.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 2, 2014)

Just evaluating the single player ATM , and if I slightly oc my gpu I can get an average of 50 fps on ultra at 1080 , and my is it pretty


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 3, 2014)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> This game is now fucked.
> 
> Sound on TDM not working, lag on large Conquest maps worse than ever, can't play Air Superiority, server browser is a joke and today in ten minutes the game crashed three times.



I wasn't getting any sound on TDM either (PS3), and it wouldn't let me play capture the flag.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 11, 2014)

I've been joining servers through the Battlelog browser recently. You can actually see the server ping. Helps a lot with rubberbanding issues. Not sure you can do it on last gen consoles though.


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 16, 2014)

Xbox One servers have been fucking dire for the past few days, literally can't get to finish a whole game without being booted out at some point. Frustrating as hell, especially when it kicks you off when there's only a few moments to go . Not been able to take advantage of the XP boost all weekend.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 17, 2014)

If anyone is thinking of playing tonight then be prepared to find all of your weapon unlocks gone. Battlelog reports your stats/unlocks correctly but the game has reset everyone back to 'noob' status.

Sigh, just when I thought it getting to a stable state.

ETA, might be linked to the release of Second Assualt tomorrow.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll be on tonight for Second Assualt. If all is working properly. New patch too so may fuck some things up based on the last one


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 18, 2014)

Second Assault availiable on PS store folks! 4754mb though. This, plus the patch, plus the PS4 system update. I feel sorry for those on slower connections :/


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 18, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Second Assault availiable on PS store folks! 4754mb though. This, plus the patch, plus the PS4 system update. I feel sorry for those on slower connections :/



Have you had a chance to play it yet?

If you go to the PS store you can get the DMR & Pistols shortcut pack for free as well as Second Assault.

I do feel a bit of a cheat for installing the shortcut package though


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 18, 2014)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Have you had a chance to play it yet?
> 
> If you go to the PS store you can get the DMR & Pistols shortcut pack for free as well as Second Assault.
> 
> I do feel a bit of a cheat for installing the shortcut package though



One round on each so far. I like Firestorm now. It works with 64 players. Metro is still insane, Oman is still awesome and Caspian Border looks fantastic. Also works so much better with 64 players. Jumping on now if you fancy a few rounds.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2014)

They managed to make this a fully functioning game now?


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They managed to make this a fully functioning game now?


I've still not played a full game on the Xbone all weekend without being kicked at some point. Frustrating, absolutely frustrating, it's making me want to put the Xbone away and play Zelda Wind Waker HD again on the Wii U


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 25, 2014)

Kid_Eternity 

I've not had any crashes for a while. Still a few annoyances with the "netcode". A few instances of rubberbanding but I find that looking for servers in Battlelog helps this a lot as you can see the actual ping, not just the bars you see in the game browser. Plus you have more info regarding how far into the match the server is, map rotation and a few other bits and pieces.

I think a balance patch is also imminent. The Mobile AA is a complete wrecking ball to choppers. It's main cannon range is ridiculous. Plus I fucking HATE the Active Radar missiles they've put into the game. No skill needed at all. I think they're being nerfed in terms of number you can launch in succession. Plus some of the "smart" weapons like the STAFF tank shell and MBT LAW Anti-Tank missile are getting a slight nerf. 

I'm not sure they're ever going to fiddle with the "netcode" According to a few articles and YT vids I've seen, it's been based on the same principles since Bad Company 1.

The Second Assault maps are a lot of fun. They work really well with 64 players. Except Metro. That's still a grenade/M320 clusterfuck. Naval Strike is out on the 30th of March and the "Titan" mode from BF2142 is making a comeback. I didn't play much of 2142 as my PC decided to die and it took me a few months to save up for some new parts. But Titan mode was awesome.

So, in short, it's a hell of a lot better than it was post release


----------



## sim667 (Feb 26, 2014)

I get paid tomorrow, so my buy the gold..... although I haven't really been playing it (or my ps4)...... Im just annoyed with the amount of problems in bf4 particularly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Kid_Eternity
> 
> I've not had any crashes for a while. Still a few annoyances with the "netcode". A few instances of rubberbanding but I find that looking for servers in Battlelog helps this a lot as you can see the actual ping, not just the bars you see in the game browser. Plus you have more info regarding how far into the match the server is, map rotation and a few other bits and pieces.
> 
> ...



Good to hear. Lol Metro was always nothing but a bulletfest! I've been given a little hint I might be getting a PS4 in April so hopefully will be able to join you all for the Easter weekend.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 4, 2014)

Another big patch today and I think they've fixed most of the issues, played a round of Operation Firestorm on conquest large and it felt like a different game.

Might be a bit early to claim that all of the major bugs are done with but fingers crossed


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 4, 2014)

Can you pick up guns?
do the motor bikes make sound now?
do you get that thing where you start with no unlocked weapons and two blow torches?

I'm about to find out


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 4, 2014)

it's fucking worse now FFS


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 5, 2014)

Worse for me too (after update on PS3).

Vertical ovement stuck a couple of times, and graphics seem a lot glitchier.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 5, 2014)

360 and now when i get killed wont show me who or how.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 5, 2014)

I cant see who killed me anymore, and now tonight it does this....


----------



## sim667 (Mar 7, 2014)

SO whats it like on the PS4 with the update.

I still haven't really played it, its just been a fucking fiasco most of the time when I try.

TBH i do need to use my PS4 more..... I keep intending on buyin AC4


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 19, 2014)

Some videos from the new Naval Strike DLC have been uploaded to YouTube this afternoon, one of the new weapons is a old school cannon which can be fired from a ruined fort located at the highest point on the map 

Looks like it should be available next Tuesday for those with Premium.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 19, 2014)

The new maps look awesome.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 19, 2014)

I tried to buy premium, but it was down?!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 25, 2014)

For those with Premium get ready for a 1.3gb patch and then a 4.44gb DLC update



If you're on PC then the DLC has been delayed with no ETA.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 25, 2014)

I've just be given four gold Battlepacks  Is this an upfront apology from DICE?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 26, 2014)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> For those with Premium get ready for a 1.3gb patch and then a 4.44gb DLC update
> 
> 
> 
> If you're on PC then the DLC has been delayed with no ETA.



As I'm not working at the mo, I woke up and grabbed NS and thought "Awesome, whole day of awesomeness ahead". Nope! Then the patch came down and then the servers were undergoing maintenance. When that finished, I kept getting the boot from servers. Only managed a round of Carrier Assault and then a couple of conquest.

Regarding the patch, I have noticed I don't get the packet loss symbol as much. I used to get it around 70% of the time. Rubberbanding is still an intermittent issue though. They fixed the killcam too. I longer get knifed by a tank 

Really like the new maps. Especially Operation Mortar. Love the infantry combat at the Fort.

I'm playing during today but I'll be playing tonight if anyone is around?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 26, 2014)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I've just be given four gold Battlepacks  Is this an upfront apology from DICE?



No idea, but I got more 25% boosts to add to the 20 I already have


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't bother with this now as it freezes almost every session. What a fuck up.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 26, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Don't bother with this now as it freezes almost every session. What a fuck up.



The new DLC or core game?!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2014)

I was gonna pay for gold tomorrow when I get paid..... is it not worth bothering then?

Im actually disgusted with myself how little ive used my PS4.

I need to break my other foot


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 26, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> The new DLC or core game?!



I have the core game + china rising. Been awful since the last update a few weeks ago.


----------



## Callum91 (Mar 27, 2014)

sim667 said:


> I was gonna pay for gold tomorrow when I get paid..... is it not worth bothering then?
> 
> Im actually disgusted with myself how little ive used my PS4.
> 
> I need to break my other foot


Kinda feel the same about the Xbone that's sat under my telly gathering stoor...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 1, 2014)

It looks like lag free servers are on the way 

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield...whatever_youre_doing_on_the_ps4_test_servers/


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 3, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> It looks like lag free servers are on the way
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield...whatever_youre_doing_on_the_ps4_test_servers/



Those servers are long overdue, the Naval Strike maps are almost unplayable at the moment. I love the maps and the Carrier Assault game mode but it gets a little tiring rubberbanding around the map every other second.

Have you unlocked the SR-2 PDW? I'm having so much fun with it on TDM matches, it's so OP it's funny


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2014)

Is it me or is it impossible to get a game on BF3 xbox 360 now? None of the servers seem to let me on and I can see people on there...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 14, 2014)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Those servers are long overdue, the Naval Strike maps are almost unplayable at the moment. I love the maps and the Carrier Assault game mode but it gets a little tiring rubberbanding around the map every other second.
> 
> Have you unlocked the SR-2 PDW? I'm having so much fun with it on TDM matches, it's so OP it's funny



Not yet. I've been turned off the game recently. I've found playing on my own to be a bit of a chore and very frustrating. The perils of being purposely unemployed I suppose


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 14, 2014)

Tried it again, rubber banding and lag central. It's goingon eBay.


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 15, 2014)

Not played it in weeks now, was sick and tired of never being able to finish a game online. Is it still utterly wank and unreliable? Or is it sorted now? (Xbone btw)


----------



## spitfire (Apr 20, 2014)

Rubber banding renders this unplayable. Not to mention some of the strange things that happen when it crashes.

PS4, fibre connection. I'm not one of natures moaners but this game is taking the piss.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 20, 2014)

152MB and cant seem to get a game without lag on the Xbone.


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2014)

You should be getting your money back,  right?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 21, 2014)

spitfire said:


> Rubber banding renders this unplayable. Not to mention some of the strange things that happen when it crashes.
> 
> PS4, fibre connection. I'm not one of natures moaners but this game is taking the piss.


 
The new servers should be an absolute number one priority. It has been going on for far too long. Anything above 32 players is virtually impossible to play smoothly.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 21, 2014)

I've just had a thought. They are bringing out new server hardware but are going to make us pay for it. Rent a server is due on the consoles soon.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 21, 2014)

Well they can do one as far as I'm concerned. They're not getting any more money from me.

What causes rubber banding, just the servers can't cope?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 21, 2014)

Normally, it's mainly your connection. Or joining a server with a high ping.

But it this case it seems the server hardware isn't up to scratch. They don't seem to be able to handle the massive amounts of data this game needs to calculate and then distribute to all the clients.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 21, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Normally, it's mainly your connection. Or joining a server with a high ping.
> 
> But it this case it seems the server hardware isn't up to scratch. They don't seem to be able to handle the massive amounts of data this game needs to calculate and then distribute to all the clients.



For me the only time that I get any lag/rubber banding issues is when I play the Naval Strike DLC,  all other large maps on conquest run fine.

Yes the servers need to be updated to cope with BF4 but there's something about the NS maps that cause them to melt down - maybe they can't cope with the water dynamics (if that's the correct terminology)


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 21, 2014)

Possibly. But I get bad lag on all maps with 64 players.


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 21, 2014)

The endless lag and server issues are the reasons I've shelved the game for now. Can't be arsed with the hassle. I want to be able to sit down and play a few games all the way through without being relentlessly kicked.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 21, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> The endless lag and server issues are the reasons I've shelved the game for now. Can't be arsed with the hassle. I want to be able to sit down and play a few games all the way through without being relentlessly kicked.



Such a sad state for the Battlefield series. When are EA going to learn not to rush a product? First Sim City was a massive clusterfuck, now it's their A1 FPS title.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 23, 2014)

Just played a couple of matches on NS with 64 players and had no lag after the server update this morning. Hopefully it's a permanent fix.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 23, 2014)

Naval Strike is so much better now, not perfect but a step in the right direction.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 23, 2014)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Naval Strike is so much better now, not perfect but a step in the right direction.



We'll be playing a bit later if you're around? Try and get the platoon ranked up


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 23, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> We'll be playing a bit later if you're around?



Might be for a little while.


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 24, 2014)

What time do people on here generally get online? We should start an Urban clan if there isn't one already.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to play more! you on PS4 Callum?

Does the game actually work properly yet? i.e. is it worth buying premium now?


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 25, 2014)

sim667 said:


> I want to play more! you on PS4 Callum?
> 
> Does the game actually work properly yet? i.e. is it worth buying premium now?


Xbox One (un)fortunately.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 29, 2014)

Console players now have the ability to rent servers.

Just played a round of Conquest and the no DMR's/Shotguns/Semi-Auto pistols/Knife/This is my server and I'll ban you if I want rules are back in force


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2014)

I'll be on this on the PS4 this weekend if anyone's about.


----------



## TitanSound (May 23, 2014)

I think it's a double XP weekend too (for premium members). Perfect for you to rank up with 

Also, it looks as though the CTE (Community Test Environment) is reaping some good rewards. The consensus is that it's really helping with the niggling "netcode" issues that still remain.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 23, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'll be on this on the PS4 this weekend if anyone's about.



Should be around at some point this weekend, might have a few games after 22:00 tonight.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2014)

Cool, I'm currently downloading the 12gb + of Premium add ons but on and off all evening.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> I think it's a double XP weekend too (for premium members). Perfect for you to rank up with
> 
> Also, it looks as though the CTE (Community Test Environment) is reaping some good rewards. The consensus is that it's really helping with the niggling "netcode" issues that still remain.




Lovely jubly!


----------



## TitanSound (May 23, 2014)

Jumping on now!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2014)

Good fun and last night! Finally managed to get into the top half of the table.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 27, 2014)

Not BF4 related but it looks like someone has found some info on the next Battlefield release.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 28, 2014)

I see Battlefield 4 now has micro-transactions. Fuck EA.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2014)

Um it's had that for years....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2014)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Not BF4 related but it looks like someone has found some info on the next Battlefield release.




Worth it's own thread? And yeah I don't buy this was a real like, it looks like seed marketing to me...no take downs on the videos hours after it's gone live, a website reveal after a leak etc...


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 28, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Um it's had that for years....



They're now selling useless battlepacks for $1, $2, and $3 (bronze, silver, gold). A new level of greediness and a horrible example of squeezing every penny out of their customers.


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Um it's had that for years....



Has it?  I don't remember that from BF2BC2?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> They're now selling useless battlepacks for $1, $2, and $3 (bronze, silver, gold). A new level of greediness and a horrible example of squeezing every penny out of their customers.



They had that in Bad Comp 2 and Battlefield 3...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan of it but it's not new at all.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 29, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They had that in Bad Comp 2 and Battlefield 3...



No, I'm afraid there was no micro-transaction selling of useless Battlepacks in those games. This is new.

A lot of fans aren't happy about this news:

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-05-28-you-can-now-buy-battlefield-4-battlepacks


----------



## TitanSound (May 29, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> No, I'm afraid there was no micro-transaction selling of useless Battlepacks in those games. This is new.
> 
> A lot of fans aren't happy about this news:
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-05-28-you-can-now-buy-battlefield-4-battlepacks



Not Battlepacks. But you could buy kit and vehicle upgrade packs.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 29, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Not Battlepacks. But you could buy kit and vehicle upgrade packs.



I know, it was a one-off payment of about £7.99 to unlock everything. Specact DLC.

This is something quite different. You could spent £100 on the things, all in $0.99 micro-transactions, and still not unlock everything. Just to get your one hour of 25% xp boost or whatever.

I have no idea why people on Urban are saying this is not new!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> No, I'm afraid there was no micro-transaction selling of useless Battlepacks in those games. This is new.
> 
> A lot of fans aren't happy about this news:
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-05-28-you-can-now-buy-battlefield-4-battlepacks



Ah yes you're right about Battlepacks but we were talking generally about micro payments for content and this has been going on for a while.

*I'm going to say something controversial so hold on to your hats: *

I don't have a problem with them. I in fact think it's fine they exist. And for those people who can't play 100 hours a week it's a good way of getting up to speed so they can enjoy the game at the level they want. 

What I do have a problem with is the sheer amount of profit this game generates not resulting in a finished product on launch day.​
There, you can let go of your hats now.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 31, 2014)

Aye, fair enough. The fuck up of an unfinished and broken product is going to cost them in the long run. DICE have one hell of a tarnished rep right now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Aye, fair enough. The fuck up of an unfinished and broken product is going to cost them in the long run. DICE have one hell of a tarnished rep right now.



Totally agree, they're really trashing the brand and the new Hardline game looks proper like a slap in the face to some long time fans...fucking EA. Again.


----------



## TitanSound (May 31, 2014)

It's going to be the first Battlefield game I don't plan on buying. If it's actually decent (after the first few patches of course) then I may reconsider.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> It's going to be the first Battlefield game I don't plan on buying. If it's actually decent (after the first few patches of course) then I may reconsider.



Yeah it won't be a buy without reading reviews or trying for me either...never had that before. Always just assumed quality.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 4, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah it won't be a buy without reading reviews or trying for me either...never had that before. Always just assumed quality.



Yes, I am done as well. Will wait and see if they manage to produce something that works.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 4, 2014)

I've always found there to be problems with new games. But generally patch number 2 sorts them out.

With BF4, it's had 10 since October 2013 (On the PS4). And only now are the real problems with the "netcode" being addressed. And before that the lag problem went on for far too long. The only reason it got sorted recently is due to the rented servers being made available. But if they can upgrade the hardware for that reason, then why didn't they do it sooner when it was an obvious, huge, massive problem. 

It's much better now (and hopefully even better with today's patch) and I do enjoy it. We had some cracking games last night with a full 5 man squad 

At the risk of repeating myself, first it was a disastrous launch for Sim City, now BF4. Hardline isn't a Battlefield game so the only reason I can see it being named so is for marketing purposes. And it's a cash cow as far as I can see. Probably to help with the budget for BF5. I also will be very cautious with that release due to the problems with BF4. Not enough people vote with their wallets though so I can see these problems continuing.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 5, 2014)

It was the rubber banding that did it for me. I think I used to just put the lag down to bad aim but on Friday I emptied an entire clip into someone and he turned round and shot me.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 5, 2014)

Well hopefully the latest patch has addressed that.

We’re happy to announce that we’ve released an update for PC, PS3, and X360 today containing the new improved “Netcode” for Battlefield 4. The update will be released later this week on PS4 and Xbox One.

This update has been developed using the CTE (Community Test Environment) on PC (you can sign up if you haven’t done so already at http://cte.battlelog.com), and is the first update being deployed using your gameplay feedback.

The number of changes possible in this update would be difficult to pull off without the continued support from our community, both through direct constructive feedback and telemetry data gathered on the CTE.

*High Frequency Network Update*
For the PC, PS4, and Xbox One platforms, we are adding something we nicknamed the “High Frequency Bubble”. Within a certain radius of the player, we add the possibility to update the clients at a higher rate from the server. What this essentially means is that the server will update the client on what is happening more often than before. This normally results in a smoother, more “correct” player experience.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks TitanSound. That patch was yesterday? I'll give it another crack.

It's hurting them in ways they don't know about. I was a dedicated player buying the season pass and everything. The only thing I've bought this time was Naval Strike (against my better judgement whilst pissed) and nothing else. I'm sure there are thousands out there the same so they've lost a lot of revenue they'll never be able to quantify.

I'm sure they're crying into their champagne about it.....they've probably made a few quid nonetheless.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 5, 2014)

Well by January alone they had 1.6 million premium subscribers.  So with that and sales of the base game, yes, a few quid was made!

The servers may take a while to update while they make sure that the new patch doesn't fuck anything up. So hopefully it will be a lot smoother in the coming days.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 5, 2014)

I played quite a lot last week and it seems to be a lot lot better..... I've gone premium as I'm fully intendning on getting re-involved. I love the naval strike games.

Still haven't restarted the single player after my save game corrupted though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2014)

The patch does appear to have made a few niggled better but yeah it shouldn't have taken that long. The thing that I've been wondering is what happens if Hardline comes out, and a ton of non premium BF4 players  jump on it leaving less people to play with?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2014)

sim667 said:


> I played quite a lot last week and it seems to be a lot lot better..... I've gone premium as I'm fully intendning on getting re-involved. I love the naval strike games.
> 
> Still haven't restarted the single player after my save game corrupted though



I played about 60 mins of the single player and got bored. Haven't gone back to it since I bought the game. Dunno why they just don't do the old Quake 3 route and dump it, concentrate all resources on creating a kick ass online game?


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 15, 2014)

Nearly 7GB for Dragon's Teeth!! Will be playing tomorrow night


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 15, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Nearly 7GB for Dragon's Teeth!! Will be playing tomorrow night



I've been downloading it since 18:00, only another hour and a half to go.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 15, 2014)

Watching a stream on twitch.tv and it looks like the new Rush maps are as broken as ever


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 15, 2014)

If you like chaotic TDM then Pearl Market is going to be right up your street, just pack a fast firing assault riffle


----------



## sim667 (Jul 16, 2014)

Is dragons teeth part of gold memebership?


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 16, 2014)

Yep! Download it and kick some ass with us tonight


----------



## sim667 (Jul 16, 2014)

got a rough time you'll be on? Ive gotta pack for a festival too...

I am off week for 5 weeks from tomorrow though


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 17, 2014)

I cannot say I'm very impressed with this DLC.

3 of the 4 maps look like the already existing Chinese maps. The only one that looks in anyway different is Propaganda. Which I really like btw. 

Desert Eagle is massively overpowered!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2014)

Yep not feeling the love for the new maps and that fucking DEAGLE is overpowered fo sho!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 30, 2014)

Not sure if anyone from here is still playing this but the big patch to fix most of the issues that have bugged the game from the start has been released, I thought it would be at least 10gb but it's only 2.1gb.

Just has a few rounds of TDM and it's like a new game.

Shame it's nearly taken a year to sort out the issues but so far so good with the patch.

BTW, the G36C is still as rubbish as it ever was and they've nerfed the SRAW, my favourite weapon for taking out camping snipers


----------



## spitfire (Sep 30, 2014)

It actually works???? I never sold it so may get it out for another go. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 2, 2014)

I've got the patch (I love the auto update feature) but didn't get a chance to try it. But from the changelog, it looks amazing.

Full changes here:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150494051082340/


----------



## spitfire (Oct 2, 2014)

Had a quick game last night, it worked as far as i could see but I wasn't on for long.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2014)

Played it after the big update but tbh couldn't really see much difference and playing Destiny far too much these days to have time for B4...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2014)

There's one more DLC to come isn't there?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 15, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> There's one more DLC to come isn't there?



Final Stand and it comes out on Tuesday, the same day that GTA V comes out on the current gen consoles.

Having looked at the videos of Final Stand I think I'll be playing GTA V for a while.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2014)

Played a little of FS, some nice snowy landscapes but tbh B4 has really lost it's charm for me, Destiny is eating all my online shootering these days and B4 just hasn't got the same pull without the organised team play...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 24, 2014)

I've been playing my PS4 a bit more lately, and noticed hardline is out for BF4 and free for premium users....... what is hardline?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm probably the only one around here still playing this but the latest map which was released on Tuesday (for free, you don't need to have Premium) is amazing.

It's very reminiscent of that jungle map in Bad Company 2, loads of destructible buildings and a kick arse M60 battle pick up.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm still playing occasionally


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2015)

I like the new jungle maps, still playing occasionally (would play more but rarely see friends on it much these days).


----------



## Pingu (Nov 2, 2015)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I'm probably the only one around here still playing this but the latest map which was released on Tuesday (for free, you don't need to have Premium) is amazing.
> 
> It's very reminiscent of that jungle map in Bad Company 2, loads of destructible buildings and a kick arse M60 battle pick up.



still quite a lot of PC players. i am one of them. i stil like th egame


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 17, 2015)

The new patch and remake of BF2 Dragon Valley has been out for a couple of days now.

Just tried Dragon Valley for the first time tonight and it's huge, one of the biggest maps on BF4 by far. If you don't like vehicle combat then this might not be for you but as it's free to download you've got nothing to lose.

They've also included a remake of Noshair Canals, not tried it yet but it looks good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 18, 2015)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> The new patch and remake of BF2 Dragon Valley has been out for a couple of days now.
> 
> Just tried Dragon Valley for the first time tonight and it's huge, one of the biggest maps on BF4 by far. If you don't like vehicle combat then this might not be for you but as it's free to download you've got nothing to lose.
> 
> They've also included a remake of Noshair Canals, not tried it yet but it looks good.



Really enjoyed the hour I've played so far, I love the big maps most it's what I love about the game; masses of players going to war with carnage all around.[emoji41]


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 18, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really enjoyed the hour I've played so far, I love the big maps most it's what I love about the game; masses of players going to war with carnage all around.[emoji41]



It's a great map. Played the TDM version of Noshair Canals last night. It looks like the old BF3 map but doesn't feel like it.

Too big and the spawn points are pretty bad, you'll often spawn into the map with a load of enemy players right behind you.

For a game that's two years old it still gets around 30,000 people playing it on the PS4 every day which says a lot about how much effort DICE LA have put into it.

Not long now until I hit level 140, I guess I'll hang up the guns then and wait for BF5 which is coming late next year


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2016)

Free DLC. Not long left.

Road To Battlefield


----------



## electroplated (Sep 18, 2016)

is there any way of snagging this from a laptop to be eligible to use on the ps4 later?


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2016)

No idea sorry. 

Try logging into your PS account and see if you can do it from there. That's the only thing I could think of possibly working.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes, I think it may be possible: https://store.playstation.com/#!/en...049_00-XPACK04000000000?emcid=EAFranchise2016


----------



## electroplated (Sep 18, 2016)

wicked - thanks!


----------

